# Garlic for Dog



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey all,
I know some people don't agree with giving garlic to dogs. In my opinion it is useful for Buddy. My issue is this; I cut up some garlic and put it in some virgin olive oil. I was surprising that Garlic goes bad when left in the oil?? I know it turned brown and had a layer of foggy looking stuff but not confident if that’s original or the garlic went bad. Have any suggestion??? 
The reason I ask is I purchased another bottle of oil and need to include the Garlic but don’t wish for to destroy the oil.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Why are you feeding him garlic? How is it useful?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

teetee said:


> Why are you feeding him garlic? How is it useful?


Is Garlic Good or Bad for Dogs? | Raising Healthy Dogs

altho i dont feed garlic to my pups....i do use garlic powder in homemade treats :eatdrink:


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> Is Garlic Good or Bad for Dogs? | Raising Healthy Dogs
> 
> altho i dont feed garlic to my pups....i do use garlic powder in homemade treats :eatdrink:


i am not passing judgement.....she said it was useful for her dog so I asked how it was useful..:toothy5:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I was only linking to show u how it was useful and not lol


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

..yeah ok. Still curious to see how op finds it useful for her dog..


----------



## ShmilyNMe (Nov 12, 2012)

Garlic is very beneficial for dogs who have issues with itchy skin, fleas or other parasites, etc. it also serves to boost the immune and liver functions. With that being said however, small dogs can only be given about 1/2 a clove of fresh garlic or 1/8 tsp of powdered garlic a few times a week as higher amounts have been shown to cause gastric issues and if you dog is going to be having surgery you should taper off due to the blood thinning properties of garlic. I had a dog with demodectic mange (parasite related) a few years ago and garlic helped us avoid every week dips in the Spring/Summer.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShmilyNMe (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh, and to the original poster I would recommend either buying the kind in the store that is already in oil, using powder, or just preparing very small amounts (what will be used in a week) in advance. Also, garlic in oil should be refrigerated. Hope that helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleLily (Dec 17, 2012)

I was just wondering about if garlic was safe or not I guess that answers the question lol. Lily snuck some off the counter last night! Maybe she is itchy? LOL


----------

